

Mark Cuban exited box early - mp99e99
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-cuban-box-ipo-2014-3

======
paulhauggis
"Box's S-1 revealed that it generated $124 million in revenue last year while
racking up losses of $168 million"

It sounds like they aren't profitable yet. I feel like so many companies I see
on HN getting VC are just like this: They are running at a huge loss with no
real working business model.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Not the whole storey. Spending on growth (investing in the company's future)
is a normal activity for many firms. It can make you unprofitable. Startups
are in this mode for years. It doesn't mean they don't have a business model.
To determine that, you'd have to look at their marginal costs per customer and
so on. Which those two numbers quoted don't hint at.

